# Khan semi auto centurion shotgun



## midwest998 (Jun 10, 2009)

I just bought a used Khan semi auto centurion shotgun and could not find much information about the gun on the web. Thus I decided to write a review to help other people who may be interested in buying a centurion shotgun.

1.) Models -- their are two different types of khan semi auto shotguns. A hump back version ( which is the nicer shotgun) and the standard shotgun ( which looks like a regular semi auto shotgun). I will be reviewing the regular shotgun

2.) The difference between models -- the hump back shotgun has a chrome lined barrel that can fire 2 ¾ ", 3" and 3 ½" cartridges. The basic model dose not have a chrome lined barrel and can only fire "2 3/4" , "3". 

3.) Weight of the basic model -- around 7 pounds

4.) Pattern test -- idk, i never did a pattern test however, the gun shoots clays and birds nicely.

5.) Things about the gun that people may not know -- The gun is a modified copy of a Winchester super x 1 shotgun that does not require an o ring.

6.) Trigger pull - i don't know how many pounds it takes to pull the trigger but i know the trigger pulls nicer then my Remington wingmaster, Ithaca 37, and Winchester super x 1 ( old style)

7.) Wood quality -- excellent, better then a Remington express or Mossberg 500 shotgun.

8.) Metal Finish -- nice, a little better then a Remington express or Mossberg 500

9.) Gauges -- 12, 20, and i am not sure about a 28 or 410

10.) Chokes- comes with a choke key and 3 screw in chokes (full, modified and cylinder)

11.) Ammo capacity - the gun manuals says 4 + 1 but i gotten 5 + 1 in my gun.

12.) Barrel - 28inch barrel with true glow sights 
*
REVIEW OF THE PROS AND CONS OF THE SHOTGUN IF U DON"T WANT TO READ 1-12.
*

Pro
1.) The wood and metal has excellent finish
2.) The gun has a nice trigger pull
3.) The gun is light and can be used for upland hunting
4.) The gun is inexpensive
5.) The gun seems to work better when it is more 
6). no o ring to replace 
7.) true glow sights on the barrel 
8. ) can use steal shot in the gun

Con
1.) The screw in chokes seem poorly made
2.) The gun sling mounts are cheap. The sling mount on the comb of the stock broke off during the gun's first hunting season. However you can buy a different kind of sling that dose not require sling mounts.

3.) When the gun is brand new out of the box, the gun has a reputation for jamming. That is true however after cleaning the gun 4-7 times and shooting 400-700 rounds through the gun, the gun's parts loosen up and dose not jam anymore. 

*Closing Comments*
If your looking for an inexpensive semi auto shotgun the Khan semi auto centurion shotgun is good choice. Often times, you can find a brand new khan centurion on an online auction for around $250. The gun is well built and has a nice finish on both the wood and metal for the money. The gun does have it cons but the good seem to out weigh the bad. I wish i could find one of these in 28 gauge or 410.


----------



## midwest998 (Jun 10, 2009)

midwest998 said:


> I just bought a used Khan semi auto centurion shotgun and could not find much information about the gun on the web. Thus I decided to write a review to help other people who may be interested in buying a centurion shotgun.
> 
> 1.) Models -- their are two different types of khan semi auto shotguns. A hump back version ( which is the nicer shotgun) and the standard shotgun ( which looks like a regular semi auto shotgun). I will be reviewing the regular shotgun
> 
> ...


----------

